# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The Chainsaw (non-lucid - 01/06/09)

## Clairity

The Chainsaw (non-lucid - 01/06/09) 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...020#post996020


My boyfriend and I are teenagers and are running from members of a cult and one of the men has a chainsaw.

My boyfriend has been looking after me and I realize that I have a mild case of retardation as my mouth has a very slight downward turn on one side.

We end up cornered in a warehouse with others who have run from the cult. One by one the man with the chainsaw selects someone and cuts them down in front of us. 

When the man comes for me, my boyfriend pushes me behind him and pleads that he spare me, saying, "She's not right.. look at her mouth!"

The man reaches around and grabs my face roughly with his hand, turns it from side to side and says, "Oh yeah.. I see it.. her mouth."

My boyfriend remains still slightly in front of me, protecting me..

The man releases my face, looks to my boyfriend and says, "You said you wanted to become one of us".. and hands him the chainsaw.

My boyfriend takes the chainsaw and turns to face me.. 

The realization that I am about to die (and by whose hand) rushes cold through me. I start to run and my boyfriend gives chase. I hear the sound of the chainsaw coming close behind me.. the sound echoing hugely in the warehouse. In my panic, I trip over something.. and feel the blade bounce once and then rip deeply into my back. I let out an agonizing scream and roll over instinctively putting up my hands to protect myself.. only to have the blade cut off the tips of my fingers on my right hand.

I am hysterically screaming, crying and begging my boyfriend to please stop. I see in his eyes that he gets no pleasure in what he's doing.. perhaps he has no choice.. perhaps he is saving me from something much worse..

The scene changes and I can't tell if hours, days or months have passed.

I am sitting in a room and a group of children come in. A little girl comes up to me and begins to sweetly stroke my hair. A man from the cult comes up and snaps at her to get away from me. She looks up at him and he says, "She knows." 

The little girl replies sadly, "She doesn't know anything".. and I begin to softly sob, tears rolling down my cheeks.

The dream ends..

.

----------


## Caradon

Wow, what a scary dream! I've been chased by a lot of maniacs, but I don't think I've ever been cut up by a chainsaw. Though I think it could be an interesting Lucid task.  :smiley: 

But how the dream ended was just creepy.

----------


## Clairity

> But how the dream ended was just creepy.



Yeah.. it seems that my "scary" dreams always end in a creepy, cliff-hanger type of way.  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Wo, that's cool dream! And the end is really cool! (When i say that, I mean it would make a great movie XD) 

It just sucks that you have no idea what there talking about... Or do you? You know
No,
YOu don't know anything

get it?

She knows
She doesn't know anything! LOL! Sorry for my imaturity! That must have been creepy! Pour you... Unless you enjoy it...

----------


## Clairity

> Wo, that's cool dream! And the end is really cool! (When i say that, I mean it would make a great movie XD)



Thanks!  I can definitely see how writers get their inspiration for horror movies from their dreams!

.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Thanks!  I can definitely see how writers get their inspiration for horror movies from their dreams!
> 
> .



lol... dreams tend to be nightmares! In each of my dream there is at least something that is supposed to fright me!

----------


## CeDeR

Interesting dream...As i was reading i remembered a repetitive dream i had about a cult, but yours was more brutal. Btw the retardation stuff made me lol

----------


## Clairity

A "repetitive" dream about a cult? Did you ever figure out why you kept having it? 

.

----------


## CeDeR

> A "repetitive" dream about a cult? Did you ever figure out why you kept having it? 
> 
> .



Well, the house next to my grandmother´s has a weird golden plate with drawings, it looks like some egyptian shit, Anubis with a knife and other stuff.
I kept dreaming about peeking inside this house and seing a bald man with a red robe and some tattoos in his forehead.In my dream im with a friend, the bald guy see us and captures my friend...I run like hell go to my grandmothers and tell everyone, of course no one believes me...I go back to take a peek and i see the bald dude with my friend...My friend is wearing red robes now and looks different.Then i always wake up.
btw i later asked the neighbours about the plate and the drawings and it is supposedly some protection from evil eye or something like that..

----------


## Clairity

> btw i later asked the neighbours about the plate and the drawings and it is supposedly some protection from evil eye or something like that..



Well, that's great for them but their "protection from evil eye" is giving you nightmares!!  :Sad: 

.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Go take a peek inside it in real life! O.o

----------

